# Electrical wiring for a Craftsman table saw



## ryersonwoodcrafts (May 26, 2010)

I have a Craftsman table saw model # 137.21820. I have had it for almost two years and use it everyday. The other morning I was using it. I went to start it in the evening and nothing. I checked the outlets, the wires, grounds, everything I could think of. I spoke to a representative at Sears and they suggested buying a new ON / OFF switch. Now, My problem isn't so much that I am not even sure that this was what was wrong with it, it's the wiring. While waiting for my part I gave the machine a good cleaning and my labels for my wires all fell off. There are four wires. 2 black and 2 white. 1 black and one white run from the motor and the other set runs from the power cord. I have the on off switch and the reset switch. Anyone know the correct way to plug these back in? Thank you for your time. I'll be patiently waiting an answer while being forced to watch re-runs of Desperate Housewives with my wife.

Tom


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Hi Tom - Sears has produced an awful lot of different model numbers over the years. Can you provide a pic, or at least tell us if it's got an induction or universal motor?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*In general..*

A 110 volt motor will switch/break only the black wire. The white wire is connected to the white on the motor and is not switched. Green goes to ground in the switch box and on the motor housing.
A 220 v motor breaks both the white and the black wires to the motor using a double pole switch. IE four connection lugs, 2 for black 2 for white. 
For 110v the switch must be rated for the maximum start up current the motor will draw or it will fail prematurely. AND...the circuit must be adequately wired using no. 12 wire and 20 amp breaker. 20 amp outlets have one "T" shaped slot, but you don't have to use a "T" shaped type plug.  bill


----------



## TMA Woodworks (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi Tom,

The switch from Sears is usually a 2-pole switch. There should be four contacts on the switch. The only thing you will need to do is find out which sets of contacts belong to each other. If you have a continuity tester put on lead on one contact and the other on a different one and observe the results when you turn on and off the switch. Once you have determined which ones belong together put the blacks on one and the whites on the other. As far as your overload, that will be in line on the black wire. You should have a jumper wire that went to the switch to the overload. The overload will be in between the switch and the motor. If you only have one set of contacts on your switch then the black wires go on it and you tie the whites together. The overload will be wired as mentioned before. Hopes this is clear and helps 

Bob


----------



## ryersonwoodcrafts (May 26, 2010)

The electrician gene does not run in my family, so I'll type in exactly what it states on the saw, maybe you can understand it. "Heavy Duty Universal Motor, 120V, 60HZ, 13AMPS. I have enclosed pictures of the switches, wiring box, and saw itself. Hopes this helps. The only markings are on the reset switch. One side says "lead" and the other says "line". Thank you.

Tom


----------



## TMA Woodworks (Apr 23, 2010)

Tom,

It looks like you only have 2 tabs on the switch. The black wire from the power cord hooks on to one of the switch tab. There needs to be a wire connected from the only tab of the switch to the line side of the overload. The black wire from the motor hook on to the load side of the overload. the 2 white wires need to be conected together. Dumb question. Dones your new switch look like your old one? The reason I ask is that every Craftsman machine I have ever owned has had switches with 4 tabs on the back. Even the ones that were not dual voltage rated. Hope you get you saw running. I know what it's like to have tons of projects to work on but have a disabled tool.

Bob


----------



## ryersonwoodcrafts (May 26, 2010)

Just wanted to say thanks to everyone for the help. I got the table saw fixed. Turns out one black wire from the power cord and one black from the motor go to the on / off switch. The white wires go to the reset button. Still can not believe that there is no wiring diagram available for this saw anywhere. I took a picture of it just in case I need to replace something again. Thanks again! I'm back to making dust in the man cave!

Tom


----------



## PioneerMatt (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi, i am having the same wiring problem, can you post the pic of you completed wiring? thanks matt :thumbsup:


----------



## Toolman2 (Jun 15, 2010)

You can always check the manual for the wiring diagram, or get one from one of the following:

www.hammerwall.com

www.owwm.com

www.managemyhome.com - (if it's a Sears/Craftsman)


----------



## PioneerMatt (Jun 29, 2010)

thanks, figured it out. i wired it correctly but didn't notice my fuse had tripped


----------



## perezstudios (Apr 22, 2020)

*Anyone Have The Pic?*



PioneerMatt said:


> Hi, i am having the same wiring problem, can you post the pic of you completed wiring? thanks matt :thumbsup:


Did anyone get a final photo of the wiring complete?

Let me know.

Thank you,

Manny


----------



## _Ogre (Feb 1, 2013)

ten year old thread


----------

